
[solved] Ask HN: Is HN silently deleting/blocking too long comments? - dathinab
Wrt. the recent article about DST I posted a comment with two links to useful (but sadly German) youtube videos as well as something between a subscript&#x2F;summery of this videos.<p>Only to notice that this comment never appears at all, it organically was there for a moment and then it was permanent gone and any try to post is just silently does nothing...<p>Well the comment was pretty long, so I guess HN might silently remove to long comments to prevent spam or similar?<p>EDIT:
The solution was I&#x27;m stupid and there is a easy to overlook More button at the bottom of the page. Supper embarrassing. Thanks for the answers.
======
tomcam
You mean this one?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24316299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24316299)

~~~
dathinab
Yes, how does it come that I can see that link but not if I visit the comments
section?

Edit: Oh, see edit in title.

------
dathinab
Just to be clear the comment was _insanely_ long, like 68 lines and a total of
>4000 characters.

So HN silently eating such a comment as a form of spam protections seems
reasonable, I just wonder if that really is the case or some unlucky network
error or similar got in the way.

~~~
detaro
I still see the comment, are you sure you didn't just get confused because it
wasn't on the first page of the discussion?

~~~
dathinab
Yes, how embarrassing.

Due to some non-hackernews related reasons the More button was basically non
visible to me.

~~~
detaro
easy mistake to make :) I'd be curious how many people aren't even aware that
threads can span multiple pages - dang even sometimes pins a comment to remind
people at the top.

~~~
krapp
I think this is one of those areas where the desire for minimalism in the UI
works against the site. This is the only forum I've been to where people have
to be reminded that pagination exists because making it obvious would violate
the site's design ethos.

